# if u dont have a car after high school u cant do anything



## Kevlin (Dec 10, 2013)

The only thing you can do is get a dorm at college. But then your stuck on campus all the time. If you don't have a car then you are screwed and will never get a girlfriend. I'm studying for my permit now I'm eighteen and never did drivers ed. I have a month off for christmas break and I'm stuck in my house and can't go anywhere if I had a car I could do stuff. If you don't have a car life isn't worth living because you can't do anything. Life is just dull and boring without your own car y am I crying


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't worry you can make it through this with me crying alongside you. Have you ever thought of a bicycle or taxi? Maybe a train or bus?


----------



## Kevlin (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Don't worry you can make it through this with me crying alongside you. Have you ever thought of a bicycle or taxi? Maybe a train or bus?



I take the bus from my college but I'm not there yet I'm waiting til jan when I get a dorm until then I'm stuck home looking at my permit book and I think I'm stupid cuz it makes no sense to me I feel like I will never pass my permit test I failed it once already I gotta send out for it again


----------



## Kevlin (Dec 10, 2013)

Kevlin said:


> I take the bus from my college but I'm not there yet I'm waiting til jan when I get a dorm until then I'm stuck home looking at my permit book and I think I'm stupid cuz it makes no sense to me I feel like I will never pass my permit test I failed it once already I gotta send out for it again



I am really sad because I can't learn anything I want to get my permit and license but I failed my test and I will just fail it again man its hard


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 10, 2013)

why are you on a underground bodybuilding forum? 
with all that ****ing time u whine about shit...get your ass in the ****ing school gym and do work.  **** friends ...the women will come.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2013)

Really man?  Tip # 1 grow some balls.  Women dont worry about you having a car....if you act like a man....and not a whining pussy...hell if you wouldnt be such a crybaby....youde find out that woman make great chauffeur for you.  Get your e checked you might be a woman if your life is ruined by not having a car.  If you cant be a man and handle that circumstance....life is gonna destroy you when real truly hard circumstances come at you. ..c'mon man get it together.


----------



## shenky (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm 90 percent sure this account was made specifically to post shitty threads.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 10, 2013)

shenky said:


> I'm 90 percent sure this account was made specifically to post shitty threads.



You're a little more conservative than I am in that estimation shenky.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 10, 2013)

Fukking kids today... they dont care about shit or work for stuff like we used to.

My family is very well off but i never got shit for free... BECAUSE THEY DIDNT EITHER. before i could even get my permit I had saved up money by slaving in the summer heat to buy my first car and make it all nice. Then i got a sweet sound system in it with sub woofers (because that was important) you could hear my music a mile away. THe vehicle sat there for 6 months. THen i had to pay for all my drivers training for my permit, study for the test (which is fukking common sense shit bro) and pay for my insurance. 

Nowadays kids dont even want to drive.... i am surprised they even wipe their own ass.

Quit bitching, man the F up and go make some shit happen... if something like that is not the kick in the ass you were hoping for then i am not sure why the fukk you're here.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 10, 2013)

You should probably just kill yourself then.


----------



## thesteve322 (Dec 10, 2013)

Transfer to a city school if it's burnin you up that much. Jeez. Don't need a car and make friends with neighborhood hobos on public trans. Win win


----------



## JOMO (Dec 10, 2013)

Get a Job!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll teach you how to drive, Kevlin. I'm here for you man!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 10, 2013)

If there is one piece of advice I can give you, its: Get a car.  IT IS AWESOME!!!!!

Sometimes I take my license out and look at it.  All of the holograms...i am in awe of the Department of Motor vehicle's ability to produce woman getting confidence in a small card.  And lets not forget the freedom it brings.  I can go anywhere.  LIMITLESS!!!

Taxis or buses?  NO.  The only women you will get in them will be those women telling a guy like you to drop them off at their MAN'S house (yeah--a licensed driver, with a car...). 

You think about this.  Then you fail that test as many times as you are probably going to...until they get tired of seeing you and ask you "are you sure about those last two?? Because C seems like the best answer."  And you'll stick to your guns, but they will change it for you.....then Viola!!!!  

In the immortal words of Stephen Dorf (in the Blue e-cig commerials):  We are all adults here.  Its time you take your freedom back.


----------



## Azog (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought trolls were muscular creatures...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Azog said:


> I thought trolls were muscular creatures...



That's a myth!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 10, 2013)

When I first saw this I thought Tillers back.

Join the Marines they will straighten your ass right out.


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 11, 2013)

Ummmm.    Tilleerrr??


----------



## stonetag (Dec 11, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> You should probably just kill yourself then.



He would probably bitch if he was hung with a new rope.


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 11, 2013)

Is this the tiller I keep hearing so much about??  You are acting like a beta male. If u can't get a gf its not cuz of the fact u don't have a car. Let me guess you keep getting friendzoned every time you meet a girl. Man up and get a chick to drive you around with the car her daddy bought her.  Seriously I can't even believe I'm taking the time to respond to this.


----------



## toronto13 (Dec 11, 2013)

joliver said:


> If there is one piece of advice I can give you, its: Get a car.  IT IS AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Sometimes I take my license out and look at it.  All of the holograms...i am in awe of the Department of Motor vehicle's ability to produce woman getting confidence in a small card.  And lets not forget the freedom it brings.  I can go anywhere.  LIMITLESS!!!
> 
> ...



Lol I haven't laughed like that in a while


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 11, 2013)

Kevlin!! My man! Lemme guess, can't grip the steering wheel with your fetus like hands?

Seriously tho, I was going to post something comical and sarcastic, but I'd like to take some time to thank you. I use to wonder how it was so easy to sleep with so many drop dead gorgeous females, but now I realize it's because of you. You've prolly contributed more to me attracting women than my chiseled physique.. I mean does she care if I have a car or muscles, maybe, maybe not. But when there's a chance of sucking a guy off without him bursting into tears afterwards, I prolly seem like some sorta demigod. So I'd like to a moment and thank you kevlin. Cheers homie


----------



## goesto11 (Dec 11, 2013)

First world problems.
Get a road bike and make every day leg day.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 11, 2013)

Just stay in your dorm room and masturbate to pass the time...


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2013)

I dont have a car because I dont got a job, I dont got a job because I dont have my diploma..............repeat.  Kelvin brother why are you on a bodybuilding website.


----------



## trim (Dec 11, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I dont have a car because I dont got a job, I dont got a job because I dont have my diploma..............repeat.  Kelvin brother why are you on a bodybuilding website.



HAHA does POB run that board too! (haha just kidding pob)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

trim said:


> HAHA does POB run that board too! (haha just kidding pob)



I always get even!!!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm I the only one that likes reading kevlins post..........I always feel better about myself when I'm done hahaha


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow.....I have so many questions I want to ask kelvin.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

what a pussy


----------



## AliCat (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, I'm suddenly feeling so much parental pride for my hard-working kids.  They have jobs and cars, and pay rent.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 12, 2013)

AliCat said:


> Wow, I'm suddenly feeling so much parental pride for my hard-working kids.  They have jobs and cars, and pay rent.



Your kids are arguably in the minority.
You deserve to be proud.


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

This guy is like the complete opposite of Dr Swole. I feel better about myself while reading your threads Kelvin, keep it up buddy, boost my ego


----------



## losieloos (Dec 14, 2013)

Vagical said:


> This guy is like the complete opposite of Dr Swole. I feel better about myself while reading your threads Kelvin, keep it up buddy, boost my ego



That's my brother youre talking about.


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

He makes me feel good


----------

